# Nomes geográficos PT vs BR



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> Não querendo fugir muito ao tema, mas no Brasil, a
> terminologia oficial é _Ilhas Malvinas_.
> 
> P.S.: creio que se já não existe, seria interessante um tópico sobre estas diferenças de termos geográficos entre PT e BR (no outro fórum).



Assim de repente lembrei-me de algumas:

*BR      * *PT*
Irã              -      Irão
Teerã        -        Teerão
Bagdá      -         Bagdad/Bagdade
Madri        -        Madrid
Amsterdã -         Amesterdão
Vietnã        -       Vietname/Vietnam
Palestino   -        Palestiniano
Israelense    -     Israelita
Canadense  -     Canadiano
Nova Orleans  -  Nova Orleães
Madagascar    -  Madagáscar
Moscou        -    Moscovo
Oriente Médio -  Médio Oriente
Helsinque       -   Helsínquia
Groenlândia   -   Gronelândia
Copenhague  -   Copenhaga
Iugoslávia      -   Jugoslávia
Iugoslavo       -  Jugoslavo
República           República
Tcheca         -    Checa
Tcheco        -     Checo
Caribe        -      Caraíbas
Coréia       -      Coreia
Egito         -      Egipto
Eritréia       -     Eritreia
Cingapura    -   Singapura
Havaí         -     Havai
Flórida      -      Florida


----------



## Guigo

Creio que com a Nova Ortografia, grafaremos, no Brasil: _Coreia_ e _Eritreia_.

Outros pontos:
* BR grafamos Nova York ou Nova Iorque; em PT?
* BR grafamos Stutgart (Alemanha); em PT seria Estugarda?
* Com a volta do k/w/y, acho que poderemos voltar a escrever: Tokyo, Osaka, Bangkok, etc.


OFF (será?): anos atrás, um amigo português me disse, talvez fazendo graça, que em PT, Michigan e Boston eram escritos: Michigão e Bostão. Se for verdade, combina com Chicago, não?


----------



## Outsider

Guigo said:


> Outros pontos:
> * BR grafamos Nova York ou Nova Iorque; em PT? *Nova Iorque.*
> * BR grafamos Stutgart (Alemanha); em PT seria Estugarda?
> [...]
> OFF (será?): anos atrás, um amigo português me disse, talvez fazendo graça, que em PT, Michigan e Boston eram escritos: Michigão e Bostão. Se for verdade, combina com Chicago, não?


"Michigão" é antiquado. Lembro-me de ler essa forma em traduções de livros de escritores do séc. XIX, como Júlio Verne, mas hoje em dia diz-se e escreve-se "Michigan" mesmo. "Bostão" nem sequer me recordo de ter jamais visto; mas já li "Bóston".


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> Assim de repente lembrei-me de algumas:
> 
> *BR **PT*
> Israelense - Israelita >> No Brasil, a palavra israelita tem uma conotação étnica, sinônima de "povo judeu", ou é usada para se referir à nação bíblica de Israel. Israelense é qualquer um nascido no moderno estado de Israel, seja judeu, cristão, muçulmano, ateu ou nenhuma das alternativas anteriores.
> 
> Caribe - Caraíbas >> Caraíbas é uma nação indígena no Brasil.
> 
> Cingapura - Singapura >> Camões grafava com C; nós mantivemos


----------



## Guigo

Não é incomum ler-se _Mar das Caraíbas_, porém o mais comum é mesmo _Mar (do) Caribe_ ou apenas _Caribe _(este último mais como referência às ilhas ali situadas).

Em livros e mapas antigos brasileiros, lia-se Mogúncia (Mainz), Ratisbona (Regensburg), Aquisgrão ou Aquisgrã (Aachen), etc. Atualmente, usa-se a grafia original alemã.


----------



## Macunaíma

Guigo said:


> Não é incomum ler-se _Mar das Caraíbas_, porém o mais comum é mesmo _Mar (do) Caribe_ ou apenas _Caribe _(este último mais como referência às ilhas ali situadas). >> Eu desconhecia até ler este _thread_ (sou formado em Geografia )
> 
> Em livros e mapas antigos brasileiros, lia-se Mogúncia (Mainz), Ratisbona (Regensburg), Aquisgrão ou Aquisgrã (Aachen), etc. Atualmente, usa-se a grafia original alemã.  >> Não entendo por que mudar o nome de uma cidade se o emendo sempre fica pior do que o soneto. Por exemplo: por que dizemos Mântua em vez de Mantova, Pádua em vez de Padova ou Florença em vez de Firenze quando os originais não gerariam nenhuma dificuldade para nós e são muito mais bonitos?


----------



## Guigo

Acho que os nomes de cidades que estão há muito vernaculizados devem permanecer, tais como: Munique, Colônia, Milão, Turim, Atenas, Madri, Londres, etc, para o resto há uma certa forçação de barra.

Sinceramente, tenho dúvidas se, em muitos casos, os originais são realmente sonoros, em nossa língua; eu, por exemplo, prefiro Florença a Firenze - a poética associação com flor, perde-se para os lusófonos, se usarmos o original italiano (que nem tem associação alguma, creio). No caso de Pádua/Padova, creio que ficaria meio esquisito chamarmos o santo de Santo Antônio de _Padova_...


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Acho que os nomes de cidades que estão há muito vernaculizados devem permanecer , tais como: Munique, Colônia, Milão, Turim, Atenas, Madri, Londres , etc, para o resto há uma certa forçação de barra. Em Portugal escrevemos Madrid, mas quanto á pronúncia, oscilamos, tal como os espanhóis, entre pronunciar e não pronunciar o '_d_' final.


 




Guigo said:


> Em livros e mapas antigos brasileiros, lia-se Mogúncia (Mainz), Ratisbona (Regensburg), Aquisgrão ou Aquisgrã (Aachen), etc. Atualmente, usa-se a grafia original alemã. Em Portugal, com excepção de Aachen, para a qual quase sempre se usa o nome francês Aix-la-Chapelle, ainda usamos os nomes vernaculizados.


----------



## Guigo

Voltando ao primeiro post, eu diria que por aqui é mais comum Vietnam ou Vietname do que Vietnã (mas agora fiquei em dúvida ).

A grafia _Orleans_ é influenciada pelo nome da antiga família imperial brasileira (Orléans e Bragança). Além de Nova Orleans, há uma cidade em Santa Catarina, chamada de Orleans.


----------



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> Voltando ao primeiro post, eu diria que por aqui é mais comum Vietnam ou Vietname do que Vietnã (mas agora fiquei em dúvida ).
> 
> A grafia _Orleans_ é influenciada pelo nome da antiga família imperial brasileira (Orléans e Bragança). Além de Nova Orleans, há uma cidade em Santa Catarina, chamada de Orleans.



Devo dizer que sempre vi a grafia *Vietnã* em textos brasileiros.

E quanto à cidade sul-africana de Joanesburgo?

Parece-me que esta grafia foi descartada no Brasil, adotando-se Johannesburg, correto?


Ah, e lembrei-me de mais uma:
polonês (Br) - polaco (Pt)


----------



## Guigo

Alentugano said:


> Devo dizer que sempre vi a grafia *Vietnã* em textos brasileiros.
> 
> E quanto à cidade sul-africana de Joanesburgo?
> 
> Parece-me que esta grafia foi descartada no Brasil, adotando-se Johannesburg, correto?
> 
> 
> Ah, e lembrei-me de mais uma:
> polonês (Br) - polaco (Pt)


 
Aqui já li de tudo: Johannesburg, Johanesburgo e Joanesburgo. Com a chegada da Copa de 2010, estas cidades sul-africanas vão ficar bem populares por aqui. O site IG chama de Joanesburgo mesmo:
http://esporte.ig.com.br/futebol/20...undo+faz+alegria+de+sul+africano+8129913.html

Aqui no Brasil, com uma imensa colônia de poloneses e descendentes, o nome _polaco_ tem conotação pejorativa. Creio que esta rejeição ao adjetivo deva-se às famosas _polacas_.
http://bahr-baridades.blogspot.com/2008/03/as-polacas.html


----------



## Alentugano

Mais uma:
O Marrocos (Brasil)
Marrocos (Portugal)

Em Portugal falamos *de* Marrocos; vou *a* Marrocos (sem artigo).


----------



## Guigo

Alentugano said:


> Mais uma:
> O Marrocos (Brasil)
> Marrocos (Portugal)
> 
> Em Portugal falamos *de* Marrocos; vou *a* Marrocos (sem artigo).


 
Apesar de muitos brasileiros usarem o artigo masculino para _Marrocos_, eu fico com a forma neutra, ou então, o palíndromo perderá sentido:
"Socorram-me, subi no ônibus em Marrocos".


----------



## Alentugano

Montevidéo/Montevidéu (BR) - Montevideu (PT)


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, saber como se usa o nome oficialmente no Brasil é só ir até às páginas de embaixadas em Brasília e tchan tchan tchan...

* Embaixada do Brasil - Vietnã*


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Ó xente, saber como se usa o nome oficialmente no Brasil é só ir até às páginas de embaixadas em Brasília e tchan tchan tchan...
> 
> *Embaixada do Brasil - Vietnã*


 
Não podemos nos esquecer dos famosos Manuais de Redação (Folha, Estadão, etc) que, em muitos casos, divergem da nomenclatura oficial.

Ex. clássico:
_Côte D'Ivoire_, segundo o Itamaraty e _Costa do Marfim_, em qualquer meio de comunicação.

Portanto, as coisas não funcionam tão cartesianamente como gostaríamos!


----------



## Vanda

> Portanto, as coisas não funcionam tão cartesianamente como gostaríamos!



Graças a Deus! Para uma pessoa de letras, como eu, tenho birra de ser 'obrigada' a ser cartesiana.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Graças a Deus! Para uma pessoa de letras, como eu, tenho birra de ser 'obrigada' a ser cartesiana.


 
Ãrrã...


----------

